# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Lost Master Database

## yogesphu

Hi

I have a question regarding lost Master database.
I had read somewhere that if i lose my master.mdf file, then i can use following command to restore it:

start /wait <CD or DVD Drive>\setup.exe /qn
INSTANCENAME=<InstanceName> REINSTALL=SQL_Engine
REBUILDDATABASE=1 SAPWD=<NewStrongPassword>

My question is, if i dont have sql server 2005 cd and I have copied the cd1 and cd2 on some location in my server, How do i go about restoring using this command.

I have tried to put that path in place of <CD or DVD Drive> in the command, but it dint work. i tried to install using cd 1 and cd 2 in sequence, even then it dint work.

Any ideas???

----------


## rmiao

Copy them to local disk of server then try again. By the way, can try restore master db if you have good backup.

----------

